# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Fuertes tormentas en Tarragona

## sergi1907

*Las fuertes tormentas inundan diversas poblaciones del Camp de Tarragona y Tierras del Ebre*

﻿Según informa el Servicio Meteorológico de Cataluña, l'Ametlla de Mar ha recogido hasta las seis de la tarde un total de 210 litros por metro cuadrado en dos fuertes trombas de agua que han inundado numerosos bajos de casas; la capital del Alt Camp, Valls, ha sufrido también un fuerte aguacero que ha dejado unos 110 litros por metro cuadrado

Los Bomberos de la Generalitat han recibido esta tarde hasta 99 avisos de incidencias causas por las lluvias, en la mayoría de los casos por acumulación de agua.

La mayoría de estos avisos se han concentrado en las comarcas del Alt Camp, el Baix Camp, la Ribera d'Ebre y el Tarragonès (30 avisos en l'Ametlla de Mar, 21 en Valls y 9 en Alcover). Según explican fuentes municipales, uno de los barrancos que atraviesan l'Ametlla de Mar se ha desbordado y ha arrastrado mobiliario urbano, la caseta de la Cruz Roja y las duchas de la playa hacia el mar. Según informa el Servicio Catalán de Tráfico (SCT), la N-340 se encuentra cortada en dos puntos a causa de las inundaciones. Entre los kilómetros 1.087 y 1.088, en la Aldea (Baix Ebre), con desvío por el interior de la población. Y entre los kilómetros 1.098 y 1.113, entre l'Ametlla de Mar y la L'Ampolla (Baix Ebre).

Otras cantidades de lluvia destacadas en el Camp de Tarragona han sido el 108 litros por metro cuadrado de la Mussara, los 95 litros de Bràfim, los 105 litros de Vila-rodona, los 82 litros de Nulles, los 83 litros de Santes Creus o los 78 litros de Riudoms. En las Tierras del Ebro, en Tortosa capital una fuerte tormenta ha dejado más de 40 litros por metro cuadrado en poco rato y en la Aldea (Baix Ebre) otra tromba de agua ha dejado también unos 40 litros por metro cuadrado en poco más de veinte minutos. Otras cantidades destacables son los 63 litros por metro cuadrado de Amposta o los 71 litros del Perelló.

66 avisos por lluvia entre las siete y las ocho de la tarde

Los Bomberos de la Generalitat han recibido, entre las 19 y las 20 horas de este viernes por la tarde, 66 avisos de incidencias relacionadas directamente con la lluvia. Eso quiere decir que desde este mediodía los Bomberos han recibido 165 avisos por la lluvia. En esta última hora los avisos se han vuelto a concentrar en el Camp de Tarragona. En este sentido de los 35 avisos que han recibido a los Bomberos, 11 pertenecen en Tarragona, 5 en Salou, 5 en Cambrils y 3 en Valls. De los 17 avisos que se han recibido en las Tierras del Ebro, 8 han estado a l'Ametlla de Mar. Desde las 12 del mediodía se han recibido a l'Ametlla de Mar 37 avisos a causa de la lluvia.

Los avisos que reciben a los bomberos están por inundaciones en bajos, locales y garajes y por acumulación de agua en la vía pública. También han ido a inspeccionar vehículos que han quedado embarrancados por el agua. En menor medida han sido alertados para retirar elementos estructurales exteriores como cables caídos o algún árbol. También se ha hecho algún saneamiento de fachada.

A causa de estos servicios ninguna persona ha resultado herida. Los Bomberos de la Generalitat van atendiendo estas incidencias, aunque en muchos casos no pueden llegar a actuar porque la acumulación de agua no es suficiente para poder utilizar las autobombas para sacar el agua.          


http://www.diaridetarragona.com/tarr...a/terres/lebre

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí os dejo un par de imágenes tomadas desde la terraza de mi casa.





Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

Si que os ha caido una buena, Sergi.
Un abrazo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Aquí os dejo un par de imágenes tomadas desde la terraza de mi casa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo


Eso es una buena tromba también...

EDIT: Y no me extraña, viendo el mapa de rayos de la Aemet... :EEK!:  tremendo


Parece que está nevando  :EEK!:  :Cool:  Estas mismas imágenes, las pones en invierno y dices que está nevando y nos comemos la trola hasta atrás... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Se están poniendo los dientes largos....

----------


## sergi1907

Hace unos minutos ha caído una verdadera tromba de agua con abundante aparato eléctrico. A ver si esta noche se anima.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hace unos minutos ha caído una verdadera tromba de agua con abundante aparato eléctrico. A ver si esta noche se anima.



Por ahí llevareis ya una buena manta de agua acumulada y aquí no hemos pasado de los 6L/m2. Bueno aunque si hace un invierno tan bueno como el pasado... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## ben-amar

> Por ahí llevareis ya una buena manta de agua acumulada y aquí no hemos pasado de los 6L/m2. Bueno aunque si hace un invierno tan bueno como el pasado...  .


la de fotos que iban a caer de Iznajar soltado con todas las taintor a pleno rendimiento :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :EEK!:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> la de fotos que iban a caer de Iznajar soltado con todas las taintor a pleno rendimiento


Y otra vez Jose Torán, Retortillo, Gergal, Zufre, etc., que no pueden con más agua.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

